# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Quy trình làm ruốc cá hồi

## dulichnt

Nhân dịp chuyến du lịch cùng công ty lên *du lịch sapa* tôi có cơ hội tìm hiểu về cách làm ruôc cá hồi một trong những đặc sản nổi tiếng của *du lich sapa* rất tốt cho trẻ em và phụ nữ đang mang thai. Sau đây tôi sẽ đưa vài hình ảnh về quy trình làm ruốc cá hồi để các bạn tham khảo.



Thăm quan khu nôi cá hồi



Những chú cá hồi đc tuyển chọn



Cá hồi được lọc ra và bỏ xương



xao thịt cá giống như làm ruốc thịt, 



xao đến khi ruốc các tơi lên và cho gia vị vào, gia vì bao giồm đường, muối, và nước mắm



và đây là thành quả




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## lehniemtin

Mình lên Sapa mới được ăn lẩu cá hồi, mà chưa được ăn ruốc cá hồi. Món lẩu cá hồi thì ngon rồi, và được biết món ruốc cá hồi ngon vô cùng. Khi nào có dịp lên Sapa mình phải thưởng thức món này mới được.  :Big Grin:

----------


## quyenntm

Mình ăn rồi nè chẹp chẹp, mỗi tội hộp ruốc bé tí mình ăn 3 bát cơm là hết cả hộp cá ặc .... giờ vẫn còn thèm

----------


## yeudulich

Nhân dip du lich Sapa mình cũng mua ruốc cá hồi ở nhà hàng Anh Dũng, ăn có vị bùi bùi ăn xong có vị hơi tanh . Ruốc cá hồi rất tốt cho trẻ em và bà bầu.

----------


## canon

Ruốc cá hồi có ở sapa cũng khá lâu rồi nhưng thời gian gần đây bắt đầu mở rộng

----------


## iphone5

Mình biết anh Dũng chủ cửa hàng này, nhìn nông dân vậy nhưng cũng có tầm chục tỷ ăn chơi   :Smile:

----------

